# VIC 190 Pre-Invite OR Sponsorship Effected from 1st July 2018



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi all,

I have been searching for people who got Pre-invite or State Sponsorship from Victoria Effected from 1st July 2018. But couldn't find any. Please post your timeline below with details so it can help others too. 

Mine is:
Code: 262111 DBA
EOI Submitted: 14th July 2018 (75 points) 
Pre-Invite: Waiting :fingerscrossed: 
:juggle:


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Aicha1988 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been searching for people who got Pre-invite or State Sponsorship from Victoria Effected from 1st July 2018. But couldn't find any. Please post your timeline below with details so it can help others too.
> 
> ...


No preinvites yet from Vic.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

I’ve lodged EOI 190 for VIC as well. Waiting, fingers crossed!


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

mahboob757 said:


> I’ve lodged EOI 190 for VIC as well. Waiting, fingers crossed!


Hope for the best... We have similar Points though.


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

himsrj said:


> No preinvites yet from Vic.


Yes I wonder when will they start giving it


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Aicha1988 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been searching for people who got Pre-invite or State Sponsorship from Victoria Effected from 1st July 2018. But couldn't find any. Please post your timeline below with details so it can help others too.
> 
> ...


I've not seen invites recently, but that's usual story for new FY start.


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I've not seen invites recently, but that's usual story for new FY start.


Ohh I dont know the trend. Any idea when they usually start giving it ?


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

Update from VIC till yet anyone ??? Start of September and can't see a single Pre-Invite for SC-190


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Aicha1988 said:


> Update from VIC till yet anyone ??? Start of September and can't see a single Pre-Invite for SC-190


I have applied for 190 EOI on the 11th of Aug 2018. I have 75 points w/o SS. Couldn't find anyone who received an invite since July.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Aicha1988 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been searching for people who got Pre-invite or State Sponsorship from Victoria Effected from 1st July 2018. But couldn't find any. Please post your timeline below with details so it can help others too.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you receive the ITA?

Any update? 


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you receive the ITA?
> 
> ...


I have received my pre-invite today from VIC.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

manu14143 said:


> manu14143 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Congrats! What is your points break up?


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

harsha.thejas said:


> Congrats! What is your points break up?


Age 30
Edu 15
Exp 10
PTE 20
SS 5

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raksp (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi All

I have applied for pre-invite on 12th Sep 2018 with 75 points for state of Victoria. From previous conversations it seems that response is not likely till December or maybe even later. Any of you if have received response to your pre-invite please add. 

Rak 

Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Raksp said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have applied for pre-invite on 12th Sep 2018 with 75 points for state of Victoria. From previous conversations it seems that response is not likely till December or maybe even later. Any of you if have received response to your pre-invite please add.
> 
> ...


Hi Rak,

May I know your ANZSCO code?

Are the 75 points with or without State Sponsorship?

Mine is 262111 DBA and I have 75 points without SS.

I have applied on the 11th of Aug and received the pre-invite on the 5th of Nov.

Hopefully you may probably receive it by around the first or second weeks of Dec..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raksp (Aug 29, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Hi Rak,
> 
> May I know your ANZSCO code?
> 
> ...


Hi manu14143,

My Anzsco is 135112 and my 75 points includes SS. 

Regards 
Rak 

Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

Raksp said:


> Hi manu14143,
> 
> My Anzsco is 135112 and my 75 points includes SS.
> 
> ...


Hi Manu14143/Rak,

May you share your timeline after accepting VIC pre-invite?
What did you do during the 12 weeks before receiving the invite?

thanks a lot


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

ppuu said:


> Hi Manu14143/Rak,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EOI : 11AUG18
ITA SS : 05NOV18
SN : 08NOV18
ITA VISA : 14JAN19

During the wait, I gathered all the documents required for lodging the visa, except for PCC and Medicals.

That includes, payslips of all years of all jobs, tax statements, form 16, bank statements, educational docs for spouse, identity docs, form 80 for both of us, affidavit for name change after marriage, marriage certificate, English language proof, etc...

It took quite a while to gather all of the.

Still waiting for 1 document.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

